# Desert Spiny Swift acting odd



## unclefester (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello I am new to this forum and I would like some advice please for my lizards. I have two desert spiny swifts (a couple Sid and Nancy) Sid loves his food but yesterday I noticed he was sitting on the bottom of his cage and looked like he was smiling with his mouth open. His chin was bulging out (like something stuck in there) but there didnt appear to be anything. He has been doing it off an on again today and not eaten which is unsual for him because he is so greedy at times. He also appeared to be wanting to go to the toilet (No2) and couldnt although he has obviously managed a few times yesterday. It is difficult because there is very little information about these lizards. ANother thing I wanted to ask was eggs. Nancy laid some eggs but they all caved in. I left them in the cage and one looked promising but the next day it was missing I hope Sid didnt eat it!

:mf_dribble:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok,

The mouth gaping can be a sign that the tank is to hot, or that the lizard is dehydrated. 
As for the eggs, the reason they caved in is because the eggs need to be incubated at a higher temperature than what they lizards themselves live at. Did you provide a laying box or anything?


: victory:


----------



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

unclefester said:


> Hello I am new to this forum and I would like some advice please for my lizards. I have two desert spiny swifts (a couple Sid and Nancy) Sid loves his food but yesterday I noticed he was sitting on the bottom of his cage and looked like he was smiling with his mouth open. His chin was bulging out (like something stuck in there) but there didnt appear to be anything. He has been doing it off an on again today and not eaten which is unsual for him because he is so greedy at times. He also appeared to be wanting to go to the toilet (No2) and couldnt although he has obviously managed a few times yesterday. It is difficult because there is very little information about these lizards. ANother thing I wanted to ask was eggs. Nancy laid some eggs but they all caved in. I left them in the cage and one looked promising but the next day it was missing I hope Sid didnt eat it!
> 
> :mf_dribble:


 
As phil said the eggs do need to be incubated a higher tempurature then what the lizards live in, if they have caved it doesn't always mean they are lost, put them in an incubator i don't know what temps they require but alot of lizard eggs seem to do well at 83-86F.

As for the mouth opening and toilet trouble, what do you feed your swifts?? i have an emerald swift and he loves mealworms but he can't digest them at all and the often come out whole. Where as my curly tailed lizards digest them with no issues.

the mouth opening is likely due to heat, this might not mean your temps arn't right, it can just mean he was basking for too long and is getting rid of excess heat. or like phil said he may feel a bit dehydrated, id suggest mistng just once in a while (f you dont already). 

i don't know much on desert spiny swifts just emeralds, but from my expereince swifts are hardy little things and can deal with alot so don't worry


----------



## unclefester (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank you both for the advice. Sid seems to have quietened down a bit now but still not hungry. I have misted his cage and he has access to water. I put the eggs in a pot with a bit of gravel and kept them in the terrarium I didnt realise I had to put them in an incubator. I got this book lizard keeping for dummies but not much use. There is 7 eggs one seemd OK but either Sid has eaten it or it has also caved in. Anway thanks again for advice. Put my mind at rest more anyway.


----------

